# The Lawn Pirate's Journal



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

About time I got around to writing all of this down, as I've been snooping on here for awhile. My lawn and my knowledge or nowhere near most of those here, but I thoroughly enjoy the community and have hope for a better lawn!  Here's my story.

Bought our house in North Dallas near the end of 2017. First-time homeowners in a new-ish neighborhood (houses built around 2000). Crazy experiences right from the start. Previous homeowners refused to leave on the agreed-upon day, resulting in us calling the cops and being delayed getting into our house by a day. Multiple issues "randomly" popped up in our first year of ownership that should have been caught in the inspection (or possibly happened after....) 

After 1.5 years of major inside projects and renovations, we're finally ready to hit the lawn and landscaping! After having both my used, privately-purchased, Troy-Bilt mower and weedeater go kaput within two weeks of each other. Two frustrating months of taking everything apart, replacing parts, and countless youtube videos, it was decided to just start fresh. This is still prior to my TLF discovery haha. A Toro 21-inch Recycler and DeWalt battery-driven weedeater later, I finalllyy discovered the greatest timewaster source of lawn knowledge and lawn-loving community.

Anyways, here are my basic lawn specs. I'll share pics in the next post.
Grass: Common Bermuda
Sq. Ft: Around 4000-4200 (debating on keeping a strip of grass or turning it to pavers/gravel.

Prior to June 2019, my HOC was maintained between 2-3". In summer of 2018 I took a 35lbs. bag of high % N quick release (can't remember the exact N amount) and spread it all on my 900 sq ft. back yard....really didn't know what I was doing at that point and honestly don't think I read/understood the label.

Since then, here is a list of my major steps since then, some items will have a separate post dedicated to the details/pictures.

All/any advice, questions, or recommendations are welcome!  I've also got a few stickers still. If you want one (free) or want to swap stickers, shoot me a PM! Dimensions 2.55" tall, 3" wide.

1. The "Before"
2. Garage/Storage Plan
3. Irrigation Nightmare
4. Major Tree(s) Removal + Bushes
5. Initial Topdress + Fert
6. Bermuda Triangle


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

*"The Before"*

As you can see in the before pictures, much of the existing lawn was in pretty rough shape. The listing picture of the backyard seemed to provide the most false hope, but the "ooof" picture showed the real story. Being our first home, getting a [cheaper] rotary was high on the list. Bushes out of control and trees needing some major trimming.

I was happy that Bermuda was the existing turf, I knew I wasn't a huge fan of St Augustine or Zoysia. Wasn't until much later that I learned more and more about the world of Bermuda hybrids. As many others have experienced, first-year of home ownership brought new surprises! Here's a short summary of ours. Keep in mind that the only major concern found during the home inspection was multiple windows needing replaced (expected).

1.	Seller's disclosure listed sprinkler system was broken. Being from western PA, never grew up 
with an in-ground irrigation system and with it being in late November, wasn't a top concern. 
2.	First day in the home, discovered toilets no longer functioned properly. 8PM call to a 
plumber discovered a major root issue in our clean-out pipe to the main line. Some digging 
and $600 later, we had working toilets! Replaced both of those in the process. Saved over 
$1000 in digging the hole myself (with my brother's help), but now realizing how easy it 
would have been to replace the PVC myself as well…
3.	One week into the house, garage door spring broke. 
4.	1 month-in, termites issue found in one corner of the house, as well as some rat presence in 
the attic.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

*Irrigation Nightmares*

After the original house issues at the beginning, we focused on inside renovations for the bulk of 2018. With a major kitchen renovation, whole-house new baseboard and interior painting, and some additional furnishing, very little of the budget was able to go towards the exterior. Only main change on the exterior was some removal of the huge bushes on the side of the house that might be noticeable in the pics.

With 2019 rolling around, I decided to tackle the irrigation system. As previously mentioned, the previous owners listed it as broken with no other information on the system. Through some basic recon, I knew the wiring connection was broke somewhere, along with multiple sprinkler heads buried or broken. Each weekend I would find a few more sprinkler heads after manually opening the valves and fixing minor leaks. This was all before I knew a whole lot about irrigation systems in general and before discovering TLF.

I got a couple quotes to fix the system, each around $1500 to dig up and replace 4/6 valves, lay down all new wire (130+ft), and some minor head adjustments. Having just renovated both bathrooms, I knew I'd have to figure out the irrigation on my own at that price. It took about 4-5 hours to dig the 130ft long trench, with it being about 4-5 inches wide and 6-8 inches deep. Extra time spent trying to figure out where the heck the previous wire was routed underneath the sidewalk, cleaning the existing PVC conduit out, and re-threading it through. Can't say how many hours I spent replacing the valves, all I can say is make sure you do it right the first time! Leak after leak cured my desire to "do it quick", as well as my attitude of "hoping it'll hold" haha.

Less than $300 later, I've put in 6 new valves, new wiring, new valve boxes, and a couple of major leaks fixed. Needless to say, my wife was a little surprised but mostly happy that we now had an irrigation system that worked while saving money.

It was also along this irrigation project journey that I discovered TLF…and boy did my exterior plan grow and develop!


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

*Tree Removal*

Following the discovery of TLF, countless hours spent learning and reading other TLF'ers experiences and advice. The next step for my yard was obvious, if I wanted my common Bermuda to have any hope of filling in.

Trees gotta go. :nod:

Luckily, our HOA is not super strict, despite technically requiring two trees in front and two trees on the side for corner lots like mine. Deciding to go with the do it first, ask for forgiveness later, we hired out the removal of both of our two live oaks in front. I'm not sure why these trees are so popular down here. Between the acidic leaves and tons of acorns, it also just becomes a pain to maintain a decent lawn with so much shade. Pics below show the one-day crazy transformation. We decided to go with a 30-gallon October Glory from our local Site-One, mostly because they didn't have any remaining Autumn Blazes and they gave us a great deal on it. Now armed with the basics of sunshine and a working irrigation system, I felt like I could finally kick it into gear with the "renovation" or fill-in.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

*Initial Topdress*

Technically this step happened before the tree removal, but only by a couple of days. After all the trench digging, I knew I'd have some low spots aside from many of my other very-low spots in my yard. I'm sold on sand-leveling, but I had so many bare spots or low areas with a 4" or greater elevation change that I figured some topsoil couldn't hurt. Possibly could help my soil profile as well, figuring that I wasn't expecting a TLF-worthy lawn this year anyway. Ordered 5 yards of dirt, with my brother (a few houses down) taking one of those yards. Definitely could have used more than the four, I probably realistically needed something like 8 yards to make it somewhat decent. Between the 90+ degree weather and even with my brother helping, 4 yards was about all we could handle in a few hours. I did receive the approval a couple days beforehand to get the sweet gorilla cart (1200lb-size). Worth every penny and more!

Pictures Note*: Dirt was moved down away from brick/weep-hole level after pictures were taken, couple photos taken while in progress.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Figured I'd share this...never realize how things add up! But it's still fun  First attempt at a journal of sorts.

Edit: Most of the costs are accurate, some are based on what is possibly just poor memory :lol:


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Two month progress pics since the front trees were taken out. A couple of Bermuda triangle apps and 2 MSMA apps with about 1/2# of N every other week making it look good! Excited for the rest of the fill-in.

Before pics: 6/19/2019
After Pics: 8/19/2019


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Your progress is awesome! I hope you look back at it very satisfied!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Excellent progress! Quite the transformation with the tree removal.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

@testwerke and @Bmossin

Thanks! Crazy at how much its continued to spread in the last 9 days too since those pics, now that I'm off of my initial herbicide apps and just on fert and some more plugs. On the hunt this winter for a reel mower....


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

I GOT A REEL MOWER!

Long story short, getting rear-ended has its benefits. Company car in the body shop means a getting rental car, and guess who asked for a truck? Free rental upgrade to a 2019 Nissan Frontier means I had a short window for any truck-related projects! 
After searching all different sites multiple times every day, as well as calling multiple golf courses, finally came across a Tru-Cut P20 in decent shape. Originally wanted a Toro GM1000, but couldn't find the right deal and honestly liked the easier HOC adjustment as I'll be sharing with my brother. Came with flat roller, coasters, and basket. Pics below


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome to the reel world!

It looks to be in decent shape from the pics. You're about to take it to the next level.


----------



## polofitted007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Need some new pics of the lawn...


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Welcome to the reel world!
> 
> It looks to be in decent shape from the pics. You're about to take it to the next level.





polofitted007 said:


> Need some new pics of the lawn...


Thank! @Redtwin. @polofitted007 posting some now! Pics from a week or so ago.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

10/18


----------



## lilslugger (Aug 7, 2019)

Can't wait till next year! Spring training is what, 3 months away?!


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

lilslugger said:


> Can't wait till next year! Spring training is what, 3 months away?!


Crazy1 So many good things coming up this year. First (and second?) level, dethatching, core aeration, and maybe everything will be filled in by summer!


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

First video up! Excited for my first, true full year in the lawn. Appreciate the views and any comments/feedback.

https://youtu.be/rnj034o7ge8


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Second video is up!

https://youtu.be/5oZzJdvNADY


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Decent line of domination from a few weeks ago, gotta keep neighbor's weeds from creeping in. Disregard the messy flowerbeds, WIP


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Pic taken over the weekend after removing 6 bushes and redefining the flower beds..more to come.


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

New video up. Appreciate any subscribers!

https://youtu.be/4LNRD_RP7xU


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Can't decide how heavy to go on the renovation

https://youtu.be/rl7JpQxA9uM


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

I don't recommend spraying at night lol.

https://youtu.be/WIknfn3f7js


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

The journey has been pretty fun. Can't wait for 2020 season!

https://youtu.be/GCJrwDbpCxg


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

Doing a giveaway soon!

https://youtu.be/l82wCXo5yo4


----------



## thelawnpirate (May 19, 2019)

https://youtu.be/WaXYl7nuRQo


----------

